# Urc mx-980



## vletguy817 (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone have a copy of the software they are willing to share? I purchase the MX-980 last year but misplace the software. Help please!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

This seems to be a common problem with this unit. Dealers don't give it out and URC doesn't allow downloads from non-dealers. 

First, try your dealer for a replacement copy -- they may help. I've heard Magnolia won't give it out, but other dealers might. 

Check out this thread at RemoteCentral: http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/complete/thread.cgi?1280 Similar problems -- I didn't read all 9 pages to see if it was resolved.

Welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## vletguy817 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## vletguy817 (Feb 11, 2009)

I still cannot locate this software anywhere. Can anyone help?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What flavor would you like?


----------



## vletguy817 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you so much! What is the difference between these two editors?


----------



## enricky27 (Apr 24, 2010)

hi i also need the software for my mx-980.can anyone please help i'm willing to pay for the software.
thanks


----------



## geodala63 (May 15, 2010)

I could also use the software and expansion pack for the mx-980


----------



## rrg (Dec 8, 2013)

Sonnie,
I came across your website and posts by chance and you may be god send.
I bought a MX-980 last year and ever since have been dying to program and use it. I have a mx-800 that I bought 7 years ago and it still works great but I am upgrading my HT equipment and want to use the mx-980. I have a copy of the mx-980 editor and can use it to program it basically to get it to work but it will look very bland I guess. I need the CCP and the CCP expansion pack.
I tried the harmony 1100 and hate it, it looks good but useless for my requirement because it cannot do things like "switch on lights when a pause button is pressed" basically it cannot perform sequence of commands from different devices tied to a button.
I saw that you sold a mx-980 with ccp and expansion pack, do you have another one like that or can you help with the CCP and expansion pack ?
Thanks.


----------



## lampshade29 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: TRC*

Has anyone stumbled upon the URC Accelerator software? If so please feel free to PM me. 

Thanks.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you can link it to an MRX-200 and get IP control if I'm not mistaken. From there it's just a matter of drivers. 

Honestly I use C4/Savant for automation integration so my use of URC is typically as a universal remote as opposed to automation interface.


----------

